# Racycle "Pacemaker" project frame > about what year would it be?



## willswares1220 (Jan 10, 2017)

Here's a project frame, I've had for quite a long time now, packed away with other bikes. I finally unburied it and am curious what year it might be from ( 03 or 04 ?? ) It originally came with the standard Racycle fork, but I've added their spring fork that's probably 3 or 4 years newer for a different look. Serial number ( 36863 )
I threw it together for some pics.... I know there's some experts here on the Cabe that might know!!
Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2017)

I don't believe serial numbers on these are a lot of help. Mine is a 1907 which can be dated from the model badge (Model 120). The serial # on mine is A156. Hopefully one of the Racycle experts will weigh in and maybe things like the articulated BB area tell to dating it. That fork is awesome! V/r Shawn


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks!
Hopefully that Miami / Iver fork was the right choice for this frame and could have possibly been ordered as an option around that time........
I am going to see whats left of any original paint also, under the repaint paint and primer. I prefer an original patina on my bikes.


----------



## Wcben (Jan 11, 2017)

That is a Racycle fork.  They patented and manufactured that fork.  It is correct for your Pacemaker.  If you can show a better picture of the engraving on the cushion, I may be able to get it really close to when it was made,  also, there are three locations on the frame where a number was stamped, near the top of the cushion pivot on the main frame, on the bridge below the cushion and on the left rear dropout..... do they match and what are they,?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2017)

Very nice project


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wcben,

I looked for numbers in those areas you stated, but couldn't find any. Maybe they're under the paint and heavy primer. I've also notice filled in holes under the paint, at the top of the head tube, just under the bearing cup. There must have been a model number plate at one time. The holes for the head badge were filled in at one time also. ( no badge ) when I got this frame....
Sadly, years ago I had a friend replace the battered and bent seat tube ( great job ) , but he took it upon himself to heavily prime the top tube and down tube also ( not necessary ) and ~  ~ lightly sand away the original nickle plating on the cushion, obscuring the " Double Flexible " on both sides, etc........

The information on the cushion is >  Double Flexible - Cushion frame - Hygienic Wheel Co. - Owners - Patented - July 21-96, March 9-97, Feb 24-03, Aug 4-03 - USA

Luckily he was a friend!!


----------



## MantonSmith (Jan 11, 2017)

You never cease to amaze me Steve!:eek:


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 11, 2017)

...............Thanks!........its been a long time since I heard that.........


----------



## Wcben (Jan 11, 2017)

I'd put it to very late '03 or, more likely '04, it looks like the crank hanger is the "improved" hanger that they intro'd for 04.....


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wcben (Jan 11, 2017)

Glad to help out, you might want to take a look at my old thread on the cushion if you want to disassemble it to clean and lube it up, Ill find the link....here you go: http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/some-details-on-a-different-racycle.23933/


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks & very informative!
It also appears you have a very nice Racycle yourself and it has a cushion assembly similar to mine. Only yours is a " Sagar ". Same company??
A very unusual spring fork on your machine also. Have you completed the restoration on her yet?

> The Brotherhood of Racyclists <


----------



## Wcben (Jan 12, 2017)

Sager patented the double flexible cushion then ultimately sold out to Hygenic.... that's part of how I could date yours...restoration is in process, it's been a challenge finding all of the "right" parts to say the least!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 12, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## Wcben (Jan 12, 2017)

One of the toughest parts is the outer spring in the cushion, the original in mine was fractured into five pieces.... it's not standard spring by any means... think I'm going to have to have it made.


----------

